# Hello from New Hampshire!



## Disreputable_dog (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello fellow mouse enthusiasts! I'm from new hampshire. I absolutely love mice so I signed up for this forum :3


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! My jealousy knows no bounds, there are so many mouse breeders on the East Coast & few by me.


----------



## Disreputable_dog (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm having a hard time finding mice breeders by me! Maybe I'm not looking in the right places?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is the mouse map, some people aren't on the list, but if you ask people in your area they might be able to suggest some who are closer.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...20221391245765086.0004cb7e52fe023bf3327#bmb=1


----------



## Disreputable_dog (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks I'll have a look


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

hi


----------

